# Haedong Gumdo in Pittsburgh



## seejune (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all
I am a student in Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh
I am trying to open up a Haedong Gumdo club starting this fall of 2009
unlike kendo or some other martial arts Haedong Gumdo concentrates heavily in forms, which need to be taught
I would like to know if there is any dojo or gym that teaches Haedong Gumdo above 2nd dan(I have 2nd dan and I would like to further my learning as well )
so anyone with any information pertaining to this I would appreciate it very much


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2009)

All I have to say is welcome and enjoy te site. Oh yea best of luck with the club


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 12, 2009)

Most certainly - I am a 1st Dan instructor in Haidong Gumdo.  The answer to your question, though depends greatly upon the organization that you aligned with.  Which do you belong to?


----------



## seejune (Jun 13, 2009)

hm..exactly what organization I belong to I am not too sure, as I have not payed much attention to it...
I have learned Ssangsoo gumbup, then Simsang and Yedo gumbup, if that explains anything about the organization that I am aligned with.
I have learned all my gumdo in Korea...maybe it is Daehan Haidong Gumdo Federation since I learned it in Korea? 
the Dojang that I learned from is registered and can be found in hdgd.org


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 13, 2009)

If you can find the school on HDGD.org, then you are with the World Haidong Gumdo Federation or US Haidong Gumdo Association.  As for a school in Pittsburgh, I know that Master Peter Oien is an excellent instructor.  You can find his school at http://www.northamericankarateandfitness.com/hdgd/default.asp

If this is too far, let me know and I'll see if I can find another Gumdo school in the area.


----------



## seejune (Jun 14, 2009)

I checked that place too but I was planning something like 2 or 3 lessons a day, and 90minute drive back and forth would be too much because my school is notorious for the workload the students get
and I looked pretty hard but I couldnt find anything closer to my school
there is a thread on this website someone posted some 5 years ago saying that he wants to start a gumdo dojang somewhere in Pittsburgh I tried to contact him but he does not respond 
anyways thanx to everyone trying to help me


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 14, 2009)

That is the only one in your area that I can vouch for, I'd just do a google search for gumdo in pittsburgh.  I came up with a bunch of results.  I dont' think that it would be a Federation school, but it is worth a shot.  You can also contact Master Oien to see if he knows of any.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 14, 2009)

If you're so concerned about the workload -- maybe two or three lessons a day is a bit unrealistic.  It sounds like you have an opportunity to train with an excellent instructor, while trying to run a club of your own and go to college.  One or two lessons a week are probably going to be a lot to put on your plate...


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 7, 2010)

I know this is a bit late from the OP, but I know that Master Chun Sik Kim teaches some Haedong Gumdo.  I honestly don't know if it is what you are looking for, but it's worth the look.  He traditionally teaches Tang Soo Do, and he is the founder of the International Tang Soo Do Federation.  But I know he has taught Gumdo seminars, and he has some Gumdo instructors.  He has schools all around the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## MasterPistella (Jan 12, 2010)

Master Kim has/had a club at CMU Look up Professor Jeanette Wing. She is now Master Wing & might be able to help you out. Be prepared to sign your soul over to master Kim. Best bet is to look up Master Jeff Mignogna. Peter Oien's schools are about 20 miles from CMU but Jeff Mignogna's is only about 4 miles away.

Good luck


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 12, 2010)

Who has time for Haedong Gumdo..... its the NFL Playoffs!!!!!!!!

oh, thats right.... Pittsburg isnt in the playoffs.....

Good luck finding a school!!!


----------

